# Tips for flying with little ones?



## CaroG (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm flying back to the UK with my one year old in September and wondered if anyone had any useful advice to make the journey any easier for us? My husband is staying in NZ so it will just be the two of us.


----------



## sillygumbo (Jul 6, 2012)

oh wow. You are definitely going to have your hands full. 
lots of snacks, new toys, coloring books (if your child is into that yet)
When I flew from LAX to NZ with my one year old we walked around the plane many times. The stewardess are very accommodating with this. 
We also stood in the back where the emergency exit doors are because there is some extra room to play on the floor. 
But the best suggestion I can give you is get the bulk head seat with the bassinet. Even if your baby is too heavy you will be thankful you have all that room on the floor. You will also have an easier time getting out of your seat. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

FedEx the baby.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Try and get a flight as close to bub's bedtime as possible. Then she'll be tired, and hopefully sleep!

Then when you have your stopover, keep her awake. Don't even try to stick with bub's normal regime - it doesn't work. 

Hopefully if she's tired enough she'll sleep at the start of the second stage too. 
And assume that you won't sleep. And have someone at the other end that you can hand bub over to. You will be shattered!

If all else fails - a miniature brandy in the bottle  (lol!)


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi
I have flown heaps of big journeys with kids, all the way from 3 months, up to 6 years of age. I can just give you a heap of tips and ideas, and see what works...
1) Pack your child's PJ's and favourite bedtime story. After a movie and the evening meal, take them to the bathroom, clean their teeth, put their pj's on, read them a story, and try to settle them for sleep. I found that the routine was more important than where.
2) I know some people will argue this, but if you are able to get a natural sedative then give this with the meal, ready for bed!!!! See your doctor, and sometimes they have things that can be given to children.
3) Any kind of magnetic or velcro book/activity thing. They just get re-used and re-used.
4) As many sticker booklets as possible. Also, those painting pics with water are great.
5) Invest in a little wheelie-bag for your child. It's worth spending a little bit more for one that has several pockets, is canvas rather than plastic, and also can double as a rucksack. My son and daughter LOVED pulling their little lightweight bag along with all of their things in them, and if they got fed up, I could just put it on my back.
6) PACK BABY WIPES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Heaps and heaps and heaps of wipes!!! Great for a quick wash, freshen you up,,,you can't go wrong!
7) When it comes to nappies, pack at least 5 more than you expect. You never know about delays, accidents etc. Same with formula.

And above all else, tell the cabin crew!!!! They keep you plied with wine, and for us they took our child for half an hour, just to give a break.

Don't worry about mess...they will have seen worse!! Forget time frames in terms of routines. You know your child's signals for tired and hungry...go with it. What routine I WOULD keep is the actual order or stuff (like bedtime routines etc), expectations in terms of behaviour etc. And don't worry about other people and what they are thinking...you don't know them, the don't know you, and any issues you may have with your child is NOT your fault. But I am sure you and your baby will be fine.

P.S. Rub their ears on take-off if they won't take a bottle (i.e. finger over the ear-hole and rubbing round in circular motions). It helps to ease the blockage in their ears.

Good luck xxx


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Love to hear your tips, Jen - you have so much more experience. Mine were 4 and 6 when I took them to NZ for the first time. And I was lucky enough that they have always slept on a sixpence. Comes from having noisy dogs that had a basket under the carry cot!

I also bought each of them a soft toiletry bag and bought lots of small packs of lego and other small toys to pack in them. Also a couple of small notepads, one of those multicoloured marker pens, and a stacking felt tip pen. This came out when they woke up from their first sleep. We lost half the bits on the floor, but just the unwrapping of them kept them busy for a while!

Oh - and don't forget to hit the air crew for children's air kits (and extra wine for you!)


----------

